# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Deck --- Veranda. (or Verandah)

## watson

I've been reading this post www.renovateforum.com/f196/blue-deck-92204/ and wondering......when does a veranda ( verandah) become a deck and vice versa.

----------


## Bedford

Page not found, Boss.

----------


## watson

:Fixed:      Thanks Bedford

----------


## SilentButDeadly

About the same time as a veranda becomes a verandah? 
...but, in truth, I suspect a deck becomes a verandah when the deck gets a roof...

----------


## watson

> About the same time as a veranda becomes a verandah? 
> ...but, in truth, I suspect a deck becomes a verandah when the deck gets a roof...

   :Rotfl: 
I had three different goes at the position of the "H" and gave up. 
Then again, we have 100's of posts about putting a roof on the deck........just curious.

----------


## Bedford

> ..when does a veranda become a deck and vice versa.

  My understanding is that a deck becomes a veranda when you put a roof on it. 
My understanding is that a veranda becomes a deck when you take the roof off it. :Biggrin:  
.

----------


## TermiMonster

"Veranda (Verandah)
An open or partly open portion of a house or building, or a roofed space attached to a building outside the principal rooms, and covered either by the main roof or a separate, lower roof. External verandas are usually supported by ther building on one side and posts or light columns on the other."
(Glossary of building terms)
ie a verandah doesn't need a floor or deck (but can have one).
So, basically, what he said :Arrow Up:   :Rolleyes: 
TM

----------

